# First Anniversary Thank You



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

One year ago I joined this community. At the time I was egotistic enough to think I was of intermediate skill level. Shortly after looking at the projects and the skills required to produce them on this site, I realized that I wasn't even a strong rookie.

After a year of asking lots of stupid questions to lots of of wonderfully skilled people I have learned an enormous amount and I can visibly see how I have improved through the year. Although I wouldn't consider myself as good yet as i originally thought I was a year ago.

Not only have I been inspired by the dozens of LJ's I have talked to, but by dozens of LJ's that didn't even know that they helped me. From a few hundred emails and questions I have only had one person refuse to answer a question. I know I am impressed.

I can only say thank you to the entire group. You have been my instructors, my inspiration and my friends. I hope the future brings much more of the same. My hope in the future is to take trips around the country and get to physically meet many of the LJ's I have been blessed to talk to.

I hope someday to inspire others as you have done for me.

Thanks


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Happy anniversary!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Monte!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for your inspiring works Monte, and happy anniversary!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats on your first year Monte.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

happy 1st year anninersary Monte…we all have learned and beneffited from lumberjocks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Happy Anniversary! Hope you have many more to celebrate.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Great first year for you! Enjoy having you here!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Happy Anniversary Monte!

Lee


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

My experience is similar to yours, Monte.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

4418 posts in 365 days. Some kind of a record, no doubt.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Happy Anniversary Monte.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Monte!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Happy Anniversary Monte. I enjoy your projects, thoughts, etc., and friendship. This is definitely one big inspirational extended family. Wish you many more years of finely built projects, and to do it safely so you can continue to inspire.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Well said Monte. Aiding others of ALL skill levels should be our prime objecive.
Bill


----------



## bowtie (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy anniversary Monte!
I have learned a lot and been inspired by you and so many others on this site.
Thanks to all.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well Monte, no one can accuse you of being a wallflower that's for sure. I've read many of your appreciative comments on other peoples work and I don't think anyone has put up as many projects in a year as you. If everyone did the same I think it would overload the servers, but what a fine problem that would be. Congrats on your first year and thanks for your great participation.
gene


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats Monte. 
We all have lots to learn and this is a great place to do it.
Never be afraid to ask questions.
..and meeting forum buddies in person has been one of the best things I have experienced here.


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

I, too, feel the same way about this site. I can get tons of information from asking people questions about anything, and I do mean anything, and I get my ego shot to hell when I see the projects people have made on this site, which is good for me. A little humility is good for me. Happy anniversary.


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

Im in the same boat Monte…not even a year in. LJ's is AWESOME!


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy anniversary and a Happy prosperous, healthy new year to you and yours.

*YOU* have taught me a lot and I thank you for it.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

you are an inspiration here too monte

so many nice works
so much encouragement

don't be bashful
there are many one year old's here
with grey hair lol


----------



## Fishfreak911 (Jul 14, 2010)

A nice note my friend. Happy One Year, and Happy NEW Year!


----------



## carver (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Monte. I sure get a feeling of your kindness in your posts.It is much appreciated by all, I would think. Keep posting!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Happy anniversary to you and Happy New Year to all. This site has taught me how much I know about 
nothing, and how to have fun learning what I want/need to know. Thank you for doing your bit to share
the knowledge and fun. If you wander towards Missoula, MT let me know.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Monty, I joined LJs knowing full well that I was barely stepping on the bottom rung of ladder to rookiedom. But hey, we all gotta start somewhere, right? And so my journey began. I can honestly say I could not imagine a friendly and more helpful bunch of woodworkers to share this journey with, including you. I'm glad to call you friend, Monte. Happy aniversary and Happy new year.

Peace!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Happy aniversary Monte … your statement about "someday to inspire others" has come and gone Monte.
Like most mentors, with out knowing it you have inspired me as well as others. 
Looking forward to another year of learning with LJ freinds like you.


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

Happy LJ birthday, Monte. Thanks for being part of the community at large, and a great buddy.


----------

